# القداس الإلهي سر ملكوت الله وخبرة تذوق الحياة الجديدة



## aymonded (25 ديسمبر 2011)

القداس الإلهي سر ملكوت الله وخبرة تذوق الحياة الجديدة
​رحلة صعودنا للكنيسة ورحلة نزولنا إلى العالم
​+  القداس الإلهي، سر ملكوت الله، وهو حضور خاص شخصي سري لله وسط الكنيسة، لأننا  نعيش الملكوت متجسداً في القداس الإلهي ملتفين حول حمل الله رافع خطية  العالم نور النفس واستعلان معرفة مجد الله [ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح ] (2كو4: 6)، لذلك كل من يدخل الكنيسة بهذا الإيمان الواعي منسحقاً متضعاً بقلبه  قارعاً باب مراحم الله ينال قوة غفران وغسيل قلبه من خطاياه، لأنه يعترف  أمام رب الجنود الكامل محب العشارين والخطاة، لذلك حينما يدخل قارعاً صدره  بروحه وقلبه أمام الله معترفاً بخطاياه وعن احتياج يطلب قوة غفران وتجديد  لقلبه يخرج حتماً مبرراً بعدما ينال سر الإفخارستيا الذي هو سر الأسرار في  الكنيسة، وحينما نتناول منه فأن دم يسوع يطهرنا من أي خطية لندخل في قوة  أسمها الشركة [ ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويُطهرنا من كل إثم ] (1يو1: 9) وكما نسمع في القداس الإلهي [ يُعطى لنا خلاصاً وغفراناً للخطايا وحياة أبدية لكل من يتناول منه ]...

+  فسرّ الإفخارستيا هو نفسه سرّ المسيح الرب والكنيسة، لأنه سرّ حضور المسيح  الشخصي والدائم في الكنيسة، وبالطبع هو سر حضور الآب والروح القدس، لأنه حيث  المسيح الرب فهناك الآب والروح القدس حتماً وبالضرورة، إذ أنهم جوهر واحد وحضور واحد، وحينما نأخذ جسد الرب والدم ندخل إلى داخل الله الوحد فنحيا بالشركة بسر الاتحاد بالكلمة شخص المسيح الرب الحي الذي به نحيا: [ كما أرسلني الآب الحي وأنا حي بالآب فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي ] (يوحنا6: 57).

+ وقبولنا للمسيح الرب في هذا السر العظيم الذي للتقوى، هو كشف لمحبة الآب  لنا. لأن سرّ الإفخارستيا هو الينبوع الحي والمُحيي لأنه هو عينه سرّ  وصولنا إلى الله وشركة الثالوث القدوس الإله الواحد ...

+  وفي الشركة ندخل في معرفة الثالوث ليس على مستوى الفكر بمعرفة مجردة  كمعرفة الكتب، بل معرفة الخبرة والتذوق من جهة أننا نستنير بنور الله ونفرح  بقوة الغفران وتطهير القلب، فندخل في خبرة الوحدة مع الله في المسيح الرب  فتسري في كياننا الحياة الأبدية: [ وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت  الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته (والواو ليس واو الإضافة أو الفصل بين الآب والابن بل هي إظهار المعرفة بخبرة الاتحاد بالكلمة وعن طريقه لأن الاب والابن واحد في الجوهر) ] (يو17: 3)، ومعرفة مسيح  الله لندخل في شركة مع الثالوث لابد ان تكون على مستوى [ لأعرفه وقوة  قيامته وشركة آلامه مُتشبهاً بموته ] (فيلبي3: 10).
 لذلك يقول القديس بولس من جهة الخبرة وإعلان حياة المسيحي بالتناول من الإفخارستيا حسب كلام الرب بشخصه: [ فانكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم (هذه) الكأس تخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجيء ] (1كو11: 26)، لذلك الكنيسة الواعية بالروح تقول في ممارسة هذا السر العظيم، اي في القداس الإلهي: [ آمين آمين آمين بموتك يا رب نبشر وبقيامتك المقدسة وصعودك إلى السماء نعترف نسبحك نباركك نشكرك يا رب ونتضرع إليك يا إلهنا ]، لذلك يا أخوتي فلنكن واعين لهذا السر العظيم الذي للخبرة والحياة بسر موت الرب وقوة قيامته.

+ عموماً يا إخوتي، كلنا بنقوم برحلة إيمان حي، حينما نصعد إلى الكنيسة،  وانا سميتها صعود، لأن ذهابنا للقداس الإلهي هو عبارة عن خبرة خروج من  العالم (أقصد عالم الشر والفساد ولا أقصد العالم بالمعنى العام)، وهي خبرة  الموت عن عالم الشر والفساد الموضوع في الشرير والصعود للعلو الحلو الذي  يسكنه القديسين حول الله القدوس وهي خبرة تذوق قوة الحياة والاستنارة في كل  رحلة نقطعها للصعود للقداس الإلهي أي الدخول في سر ملكوت الله، لذلك من  الضروري أن نذكر القديسين في القداس الإلهي لأننا معهم التففنا حول عرش  الرحمة وهم معنا حاضرين لأننا كنيسة واحدة من لحم وعظم المسيح الرب لأننا جسده الخاص لذلك في التقليد الكنسي الصحيح يقال عن الكنيسة (المنظورة وغير المنظورة) وهي كنيسة واحدة لراعٍ واحد لا تنفصل قط أو تتفرق...
 لذلك يا إخوتي وبكون هذا السر عظيم، فينبغي ويتحتم علينا دائماً أن نكون في حالة استعداد مقدس واعي مدرك لما نصنع كما يقول القديس بولس الرسول: [ ليمتحن الإنسان نفسه وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس ] (1كو11: 28)، فلنمتحن أنفسنا كما هو مكتوب: [ جربوا أنفسكم هل أنتم في الإيمان، امتحنوا أنفسكم، أم لستم تعرفون أنفسكم ان يسوع المسيح هو فيكم أن لم تكونوا مرفوضين ] (2كو13: 5).

+  وبعدما نقوم برحلة الصعود للعلو الحلو الذي للقديسين لندخل في هذا السر  العظيم الذي للتقوى نعود وننزل وسط العالم الذي أحبه الله لنُعلن خبرتنا  الجديدة التي تذوقناها في صعودنا لهذا العلو الفائق، فنحن ننزل من الكنيسة  للعالم بمحبة الله مُحملين برسالة نبوة حية لنكرز بملكوت الله وبشارة الله  المفرحة بشارة الخلاص وتجديد القلب قائلين: [ قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت  الله فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل ] (مر1: 15) 

+ هذه رسالتنا وسط هذا العالم، *ورسالتنا ليست رسالة كلام بل شهادة حياة*،  فنحن أول من يُطبق رسالة الإنجيل في خبرة توبة احترفناها بقلب متقد بمحبة  الله، وسلوك ظاهراً أنه سلوك إلهي فائق، الذي هو ثمر الروح فينا، الذي هو ظاهر في محبتنا للجميع  وعلى الأخص الأعداء، لأن هذا الدليل الواضح على حمل بشارة إنجيل المسيح  فتفيح منا رائحة المسيح الزكية في عالم تفوح منه رائحة نتانة الموت  والكراهية والبغضة والاستهانة بالآخر والاستخفاف به، *فنحن رسالة الله المقروءة من الجميع، وعلى قدر ما نكون في  استنارة، يستطيع الناس أن تقرأ فينا رسالة الله، رسالة الحياة*.

 [ أن إنجيلنا لم يصر لكم بالكلام فقط بل بالقوة أيضاً وبالروح القدس وبيقين شديد كما تعرفون أي رجال كنا بينكم من أجلكم ] (1تسالونيكي1: 5)


 [ فقط عيشوا كما يحق لإنجيل المسيح حتى إذا جئت ورأيتكم أو كنت غائبا أسمع أموركم إنكم تثبتون في روح واحد مجاهدين معاً بنفس واحدة لإيمان الإنجيل ] (في1: 27)


 [ أنتم رسالتنا مكتوبة في قلوبنا معروفة ومقروءة من جميع الناس ] (2كو3: 2) 
+  هذه رحلتنا وهذه حياتنا الحقيقية التي ينبغي أن نعيشها، فلنسكن وسط هذا  العالم بروح وداعة يسوع المسيح، نزرع سلام ونقدم محبة باذلة حتى الموت، ولا نحيا بروح  التحيز ولا من يملك أرض أو وطن ونتصارع عليها وكأننا من أرض الموت واهمين  أنفسنا أن لنا هُنا مدينة باقية :

[ لأن ليس لنا هنا مدينة باقية لكننا نطلب العتيدة ] (عب13: 14) 


 [ فأن سيرتنا نحن هي في السماوات التي منها أيضاً ننتظر مخلصاً هو الرب يسوع المسيح ] (فيلبي3: 20) 


 [ ولكننا بحسب وعده ننتظر سماوات جديدة وأرضاً جديدة يسكن فيها البرّ ] (2بط3: 13) 


 لذلك نقول في قانون  الإيمان بشوق المحبين لله، مُعلنين اننا في زمان الانتظار وكرازة الحياة  الجديدة: [ وننتظر قيامة الأموات وحياة الدهر الآتي آمين ]


----------



## القسيس محمد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويُطهرنا من كل إثم

القداس الالهى 
هو حياة جديده 
ممتلئه بالنعمه ومن يتناولا من جسد الرب ودمه فهو مبارك عليه النعمه الجديده المتجددة بالايمان والثقه فى الهنا الحى
ووجود الرب فى القداس هو حياة ونور ونعمه
الرب يباركك ويملئك نعمه


----------



## aymonded (25 ديسمبر 2011)

يوسف-j قال:


> ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويُطهرنا من كل إثم
> 
> القداس الالهى
> هو حياة جديده
> ...



ويبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك جداً
صلي من أجلي كثيراً
النعمة معك
​


----------

